# Habt Ihr Mecklenburg vergessen?



## billi (14. Juni 2002)

ihr habt bei "norddeutschland" mecklenburg vergessen 
aber egal da fährt eh kein anderer sack ausser ich TRIAL

aber vieleicht hat ja jemand aus münchen bock zu mir zu kommen und n paar stunden zu trialen 

oder es giebt doch noch den ein oder anderen den ich noch nicht kenne und der bei mir in der nähe wohnt

ach da muss ich ja noch genau schreiben wo ich wohne 

ich sach ma waren/müritz (umgebung) komm ich her , kann ja nix dafür
meine icq nummer is: 132889833


----------



## Prexer66 (16. Juni 2002)

hehe........

stimmt sie haben meckl. vergessen.......diese ********.....
nenene, hey billi komme selbst aus rostock und hier fährt auch keine "sau".....muss man sich damit abfinden das man immer alleine fährt??? eigentlich nisch....fahre zwar selbst kein trial aber was solls......

mfg Prexer66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (16. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *ihr habt bei "norddeutschland" mecklenburg vergessen
> *


Ja, stimmt, das haben "wir" wohl irgendwie "vergessen" 

Und bevor nun die Berliner Anspruch auf diesen schönen Teil Deutschlands erheben um diesen dann zu annektieren werde ich für euch bei unserem Admin Tom mal ein gutes Wörtchen einlegen damit auch euer schönes Ländle Erwähnung im Untertitel des Lokalforums - Norddeutschland - erfährt!

Viele Grüße besonderst auch in die (oder an?) Müritz!

Harry


----------



## jockel (16. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Und bevor nun die Berliner Anspruch auf diesen schönen Teil Deutschlands erheben um diesen dann zu annektieren...*


Harry - achte auf Deine Worte. Der Titel eines Grilladmirals des ESK kann jederzeit wieder aberkannt werden. Und wir werden schon einen anderen finden der die Amtsgeschäfte des ESK in Hamburg führt 

Im übrigen wurde Waren schon vom ESK heimgesucht. Dies geschah im Rahmen einer Ersterkundung des Gebietes zwischen Neustrelitz und eben Waren, wobei auch solche Nester mit klangvollen Namen wie unter Anderem: Minenhof, Blücherhof und dergleichen mehr bereist wurden.
Diese Maßnahme wurde unter meiner Leitung und meiner alleinigen Teilnahme bereits im vorletzten Jahr absolviert. Da existierte das ESK zwar noch nicht auf dem Papier, aber in uns loderte schon die Flamme.


----------



## Hattrick (17. Juni 2002)

@rabbit
Ist die "feindliche Übernahme" damit gescheitert   Einen Versuch war es jedenfalls wert.


----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2002)

Feindliche Übernahme? Nix da, siehe Untertitel vom norddeutschen Lokalforum


----------



## evil_rider (18. Juni 2002)

hehe, warum vergessen ? ist absicht


----------



## Bischi (18. Juni 2002)

...wenn schon denn schon oder?  Ich mein ja nur es heisst Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2002)

@Bischi: Beschwer dich doch bei Billi (erstes Posting) oder Tom, vielleicht hat Tom die Abkürzung MeckPomm nicht verstanden


----------



## billi (18. Juni 2002)

pommern kann ruhig wegbleiben 
is ja fast in polen


----------



## jockel (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *pommern kann ruhig wegbleiben
> is ja fast in polen  *


Genau, Mecklenburg auch, ist ja quasi Südschweden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von jockel _
> *
> Genau, Mecklenburg auch, ist ja quasi Südschweden  *


Oh man, ist schon wieder Erdkundeuntericht angesagt?
Ihr wißt doch, das ist meine Archilles-Ferse, da kann ich dann nicht mehr mitreden 
Werde Tom mal fragen, ob er auch Dänemark noch in den Untertitel setzten kann


----------



## evil_rider (19. Juni 2002)

weiß sowieso nicht warum er nicht einfach drunterschreibt:

alles wo man nicht bayrisch & sächsisch spricht *gg*


----------



## Bischi (19. Juni 2002)

...soweit ich weiss gehörte RÜGEN mal zu Schweden. Und das gehört ja bekanntlicherweise zu Vorpommern. Ausserdem verwehre ich mich gegen den Vorwurf, meine alte Heimat wäre von einer Bande, KFZ-entwendender Miteuropäer annektiert worden. 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## billi (19. Juni 2002)




----------



## Fu Manchu (25. Juni 2002)

Ah, wie ich sehe sind noch mehr Hamburger hier, die aus MVO kommen. Meine Heimatstadt ist Rostock, auch wenn ich jetzt in HH hause.

Aber vielleicht mache ich mal wieder Urlaub in HRO, dann melde ich mich mal bei einigen Leuten.

Gibt es nicht nette Berge in Kösterbek oder wie das heißt? Da war ich mal als Kind zum rodeln, ist schon fast ein viertel Jahrhundert her.


----------



## billi (28. Juni 2002)

du opa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *weiß sowieso nicht warum er nicht einfach drunterschreibt:
> 
> alles wo man nicht bayrisch & sächsisch spricht *gg* *



Mahlzeit,

na evil da kann man mal sehen, dass de noch net ville in MeckPomm rumgekommen bist. Rügen ist m.E. zu 40 % von Sachsen annektiert. Ausrufe wie "Gommste nu ma" & "Gennse misch ma da durschlassn" hört man dort täglich. 

Wismar war der letzte von Schweden besetzte Flecken in MeckPomm und ist seit dem 26. Juni 1803 an das Großherzogtum Mecklenburg rückübertragen worden. War in der folgenden Zeit aber mehrfach in französicher Hand, wie auch die in westlicher Richtung liegenden verweichlichten Herzogtümer. DIE DIE FRANZMÄNNER IN IHRER EINFÄLTIGKEIT NICHT HABEN STOPPEN KÖNNEN. 

Und natürlich heißt es zu recht Mecklenburg-Vorpommern! Und es gilt dies vor Feinden zu schützen. Ich stelle daher jedem Einwohner anheim, sich wehrhaft dem mit Slicks, Stollen und erhitzem Kettenfett bewaffneten Volke umliegender Ländereien entgegenzustellen. 

Commantante ZZZZZorro
Herold & Vorsitzender des Verteidigungsrates Mecklenburg-Vorpommerscher Wälder


----------



## Ackebua (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wohl an, Bürger von MVP. Zzzzorro weiß nur zu gut von unserem Vorhaben zu berichten. Haltet Eure Schlachtrösser bereit, denn wenn die Schnelle Eingreiftruppe Berlin-Brandenburg und das ESK einrücken, um bis zum Baltischen alles dem Erdboden gleichzumachen, werdet Ihr sie benötigen, um Reißaus zu nehmen. Oder aber Ihr schließt Euch uns an. Den Zeitpunkt für unseren Übergriff werde ich noch rechtzeitig bekanntgeben.

Ackebua
Kommandeur und oberster Kartenführer der Schnellen Eingreiftruppe Berlin-Brandenburg


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Und natürlich heißt es zu recht Mecklenburg-Vorpommern! Und es gilt dies vor Feinden zu schützen. Ich stelle daher jedem Einwohner anheim, sich wehrhaft dem mit Slicks, Stollen und erhitzem Kettenfett bewaffneten Volke umliegender Ländereien entgegenzustellen. *



>ich denke der esk wird großherzig vor derm nächsten einsatz in meck-pomm ein ultimatum stellen. entweder diese klägliche länderei beugt seinen rücken und lässt sich frohenmutes über eine neue bessere zukunft annektieren (wie es schon viele bundesländer getan haben) oder es wird unter den stollen des esk zermalt!! 

wir werden dich stellvertretend für ganz mecklenburg-vorpommern vor die wahl stellen!


----------



## Bischi (17. Juli 2002)

Hehe....

Ihr habt hier doch HAUSVERBOT  bekommen  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *>ich denke der esk wird großherzig vor derm nächsten einsatz in meck-pomm ein ultimatum stellen. entweder diese klägliche länderei beugt seinen rücken und lässt sich frohenmutes über eine neue bessere zukunft annektieren (wie es schon viele bundesländer getan haben) oder es wird unter den stollen des esk zermalt!!
> 
> wir werden dich stellvertretend für ganz mecklenburg-vorpommern vor die wahl stellen!
> ...



Salve,

na dann schaun mer mal.

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## Droppel (31. Juli 2002)

Kösterbeck? Das kennt jemand? Wahnsinn!

Ist so ziemlich das einzige in der Umgebung von Rostock, was man für Marathonvorbereitung nutzen kann. Man kann natürlich auch noch andere Dummheiten machen. Z. Bsp. in den Wald pullern. 

In Meck.-Pom. fährt anscheinend keiner MTB. Wenn ich mit meiner Freundin trainieren war, haben uns die Dorfies immer angeguckt als ob wir Aliens seien (Dabei sind wir eigentlich nicht so häßlich  ).

Aber wartet mal ab, in 10 - 20 Jahren ist man auch hier soweit. 


Viele Grüße aus HRO!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *In Meck.-Pom. fährt anscheinend keiner MTB. Wenn ich mit meiner Freundin trainieren war, haben uns die Dorfies immer angeguckt als ob wir Aliens seien (Dabei sind wir eigentlich nicht so häßlich  ).
> 
> Aber wartet mal ab, in 10 - 20 Jahren ist man auch hier soweit.
> ...



Salve,

dat muss wohl an Rostock liegen. Hier in NB und Umgebung schaut des schon ein wenig anders aus. Allerdings sobald man mal von den Touristen- bzw. üblichen Trainingsrouten abweicht verfolgen einen auch schon mal die beschriebenen Blicke.

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## Droppel (3. August 2002)

Hui, war schon in NB allerdings habe ich da außer Hollandräder nix fahren sehen! 

Bin aber auch ein Outsider und kenne die Szene nicht. Weiss aber, dass letztes Jahr ein NB`ler die Trans-Alp gefahren ist - Bravo!



Grüße aus "Ragazzi-City" !


----------

